
FRAM – providing reliable data retention for 151 years - basicplus2
http://au.element14.com/cypress-semiconductor/fm24w256-g/fram-256k-i2c-8soic/dp/2077752
======
schoen
How did they validate that retention period?

~~~
joezydeco
"Data Retention Performance of 0.13-μm F-RAM Memory"

[http://www.cypress.com/file/58881/download](http://www.cypress.com/file/58881/download)

~~~
schoen
Thanks! Looks like a form of

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Accelerated_aging](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Accelerated_aging)

primarily using heat. In this case, they didn't seem to mention how they
validated that their accelerated aging test accurately reflects the behavior
of the device in real aging (which apparently is a common concern about
accelerated aging -- what if there's a different physical process that occurs
with time but that you didn't manage to accelerate by your test?).

